# Financial Assistance



## conarb (Jul 30, 2010)

I received this from the ICC this morning, they have finally promulgated rules after the fraudulent process we all witnessed in Minneapolis that has given us the residential sprinkler mandate.  Note the section: *3.4. *_Any contributions to a governmental member  of the ICC shall comply with applicable law. _

The research I did showed that acceptance of Coalition funds violated California law, the research Uncle Bob did showed acceptance violated Texas law, I think most states have laws prohibiting public employees from accepting money for express or implied purposes.



> This document is designed to provide further information, based on CP-36  (“Sponsorship and Contributions”), regarding contributions of financial  assistance to Governmental Member Voting Representatives (“GMR’s”) to attend ICC  code hearings. CP-36 defines the circumstances under which it is permissible for individuals  or entities to contribute, and for GMR’s to accept, funds to enable a GMR to  attend ICC code hearings. The purpose of CP-36 is to reduce the impact of  economic interests on the outcome of those hearings. The policy seeks to  prohibit, or appropriately regulate, financial assistance which is designed to  increase participation by a particular interest group or by those supporting a  particular position on a proposed code change.
> 
> CP-36 provides, in pertinent part:
> 
> ...


I have to wonder what would happen if a code change was proposed eliminating the residential mandate?



¹ http://www.iccsafe.org/Membership/Pages/2010FinancialAssistance.aspx


----------

